# My Ibs-d story



## jh1209 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi! I'm new to this group but not to ibs. I have been dealing with ibs for about 6 years now. Started having issues at around age 23 after having gone through a bad bacterial infection. After the bacterial infection I would always get sick from my stomach a coup times a year. After a history of going to the dr for diahrea I was referred to a GI Dr.

I have had many tests done to rule out any other illnesses.

I have managed my ibs with probiotics, fiber and diet. For the most part I'm good for months and then get a flare that could last weeks to a month.

My issues are mainly in the morning. When I'm going through a flare I can have up to 5 bms in the morning but then seem ok the rest of the day with out having to take any Imodium.

If I am going through a really bad flare I will have bms all day , after meals.

Now I have been dealing with a flare for 6 months! This is not normal for me! I have lost 15 lbs. and recently had an upper gi X-ray and ct scan, both came back normal.

I just saw my gi dr this week and asked her for any other meds that could help. She prescribed viberzi and also an antidepressant(I don't remember the name and I haven't picked up my prescription).

I'm a bit afraid to start the viberzi since it's a new drug, but I also need something that will get me back to normal!

Is there anyone else that has a similar case of ibs like me, where it's mainly in the am and has tried viberzi?

I would love to hear any stories, feedback!


----------



## tinybec (Jun 29, 2016)

How's the Viberzi going?


----------



## jh1209 (Jun 16, 2016)

I haven't tried the viberzi yet. I'm currently taking amitriptyline and so far on my 2nd week, about 50% better


----------



## NUBBS240 (Jul 9, 2016)

Another good supplement to add bulk to stool is Calcium +D. But make sure that it doesn't has magnesium in it, because that will cause you to have a bowel movement.

I used to take Desepremine for my stomach. It's not normally used to treat the stomach, but with small enough doses, it helped add bulk to my stool and reduce my anxiety.


----------

